# Looking to have a lombax suit made



## HumanLombax (Nov 10, 2008)

I've been looking to have a suit made after my Character Orgee... I've only found a few different places that make suites...any suggestions about who to contact?

My Fursona:    http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1601017/

EDIT: I want a full suit, but with the arms detachable for a partial if I'm being lazy


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 10, 2008)

I would suggest checking out Beetlecat or Beastcub if you are certain you want a full suit of that character.


----------



## HumanLombax (Nov 10, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I would suggest checking out Beetlecat or Beastcub if you are certain you want a full suit of that character.



I've never wanted anything more than I want this suit made!


----------



## Uro (Nov 11, 2008)

Shop around, there's a lot of good makers out there. Albeit $2k will probably be the average price from a well known suit maker. There is a decent sized waiting lost however

Mixedcandy does some very nice suits. Think the earliest completion time is like 2010 something though.

Onefurall makes amazing suits be I imagine the wait list is like 5 years or so lol.

Personally I'm getting mine from donthugcacti. Reasonable prices and her work looks amazing. The wait list is like completion in july and august too so you could get it this year. I'll have mine in time for AC ^.^.


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 14, 2008)

i could make it for $1200-$1500 depending on what features you add and if the markings are sewn or airbrushed.

i have no waiting list, though if you have a certain deadline and i have more than 2 other things due that same month i will charge an extra fee due to the extra stress. if i have more than 4 full/halfsuits due in the same month then that month gets closed.


----------



## blackberry_pie (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd suggest Cosfurs, they already have done an adorable Ratchet!  I'm getting a pokesuit from them early next year myself. x3

http://www.freewebs.com/cosfurs/


----------

